# Suggest A good Motherboard with CORE-i5-2500k



## KRISHI101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello , Everyone..
i m planning to buy new PC..
my budget is under 30k

i need suggestion for Motherboard and Graphic card..
i dont have any knowledge about recent MOBO and GPU...

1) which motherboard is best with intel Corei5-2500k?
2) is there any good MoBo with inbuilt graphic around 512mb or more?
3) is there any good graphic card under 3k?
    ( i want to play tomb raider 2012, splinter cell conviction, etc like )
4) should i go for inbuilt graphic card with MOBO? or buy graphic card?
    because my budget is low..

i hope you will understand my confusion...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 5, 2012)

answer in this page
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 5, 2012)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: for gaming ( like tomb raider 2012, splinter cell conviction )and Photoshop CS5 and little video editing,,

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: budget is under 30k, will be flexible if need more money

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: i dont have knowledge about overclock?

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: windows 7

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500gb or 1TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: 19.5 inch or More than it with any good resolution.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: i want to buy all the needed component.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: after a Month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: i have old assemble PC AMD sampron 2800+ with VIA motherboard.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: I live in Jamnagar (gujarat),, i will buy locally

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: i want to buy COREi5-2500k but my main confusion is for MOBO and GPU which i posted Above


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you plan to overclock or learn and do it in the near future?


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

You will not get 2500k n 30k budget


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 5, 2012)

the processor i5-2500k alone cost you 12.5k
and within (30k-12.5k=)17.5k   you have to save some money


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 5, 2012)

i searched for overclock,,,currently i will not do over-clocking, but i will learn it in future..

and i also searched that currently Z77 MOBOs are very demanding,, so also suggest me a good Z77 MOBO with intel Corei5,,

and for the budget i visited shop locally, they told me that COREi5 system can be build in 30k...


----------



## funskar (Oct 5, 2012)

KRISHI101 said:


> i searched for overclock,,,currently i will not do over-clocking, but i will learn it in future..
> 
> and i also searched that currently Z77 MOBOs are very demanding,, so also suggest me a good Z77 MOBO with intel Corei5,,
> 
> and for the budget i visited shop locally, they told me that COREi5 system can be build in 30k...




Arey in 30k you will get only mobo cpu n ram

Cpu-  i5-2500k - 12.5k
Mobo- Gigabyte G1 sniper - 11.2k
Ram - Gskill ripjaws X 8gb kit - 3k

Total = 26.7k .

Now wid remaining 3.3k you can either psu or cabby..
Where the rest of the component like gpu monitor hdd will come


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 5, 2012)

ok i will extend my budget to 40k..

Core i5 2500K - 12,500
Motherboard     ASRock Z77 Extreme4       10,500

is this pair is good?
and how much graphic memory in ASRock Z77 Extreme4?
if it has inbuilt graphic card then i dont have to buy GPU..

or plz suggest me other Z77 MOBO which has inbuilt GPU..

Here is my Dream System..

CPU                Core i5 2500K                          12,500
Motherboard     ASRock Z77 Extreme4               10,500
Corsair            4GB DDR3 RAM                          1200
PSU               Corsair VS450                            2,000
Cabinet          suggest any under                      2,000
HDD               suggest any 500GB under            3,000
Monitor          suggest any LED 19inch under          7000
Graphic card     suggest any under                    3000

Total cost 41,200rs..

plz suggest missing devices.. and add if i missed any component

and also again i will say that plz suggest me any other Z77 MOBO which has inbuilt GPU..
so i dont have to buy graphic card...


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2012)

If u are not ovetclocking get an i5 3450 and a h77 mobo.Also get a bettet graphics card like the hd 7750.


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

For gaming you should invest more in a graphics card. For 40k, spend 12-15k for the graphics card, and build a core i3 based system. As you can live without overclocking, there's no need to spend on an unlocked CPU.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 5, 2012)

ok i will not do overclocking,, but i found that Intel corei5-2500k is the best, so i want to stick with Core-i5 (dnt like little brother core-i3)

and i dnt want to spend more money on graphic card..
i found many graphic card around 3000rs in flipcart.com but has no knowledge about it..
so it looks all the same for me..
i cant figure out which one to buy..

as i said above..

my need is..
COREi5 with a z77 or any better MOBO and Graphic card around 3k for playing games like splinter cell conviction,,
(if it is possible)

and still saying that suggest MOBO with inbuilt graphic card..
and one more quary.. 
which is the best Z77 or H77 ?

because H77 is much less in money..


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't think any 3k graphics card can give you good frames in any latest/upcoming games.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 5, 2012)

at least get a HD7770 you can find cards based on this chip around Rs. 8000

so going for a i3 based system makes sense or else go for AMD apus


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ Since your requirement is gaming, you should focus on the gpu more and buy a good enough cpu for the purpose.

Have a look at the suggestion below:



*Processor* - Intel Core i5-2310 - *10.7k*
*Mobo *- ASRock B75M-GL - *4.3k*
*Ram* - Corsair value select 4gb - *1.3k*
*Hdd* - WD blue/Seagate Barracuda (sata 6) - *3.9k*
*Cabby* - CM Elite 311 - *2k*
*Gpu* -Sapphire 7770 - *9.8k*
*Psu* -Corsair VS450 - *2.5k*
*Monitor* -Benq G2222HDAL 21.5 - *8.5k*
*Total *                                    - *43k *


This is the bare minimum balanced gaming rig imo if you want to stick with intel. A dual core i3 would do but you said you don't want it.
This is the cheapest sandybridge quadcore available currently. You can get these cheaper locally too. 

Haven't included keyboard mouse due to budget constraints. Use your old ones until you save up to buy a good gaming keyboard/mouse kit from razer or logitech.

The monitor is fullhd and good for watching 1080p movies. 7770 can handle 1080p gaming to some extent as well. With new drivers (12.8) it performs on par or even exceeds a 6850
while consuming lesser power. Its a bare minimum for gaming. Try getting this locally at cheaper prices. I've heard this selling close to 8.5k mark.

You can shave 2k by going for an amd setup which is good enough for gaming.

Pair an fx4100/6100 (6.4k and 7.4k respectively)  with an Asrock 970 extreme 3 (6.4k). The extreme 3 board is more feature rich than the intel one given above. 

Let us know your thoughts on this.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 5, 2012)

basicaly you have to decide between your gaming need vs i5

else you have to increase your budget & get  vickybat's config


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 5, 2012)

Intel i3 2120 - Rs 6900
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
RAM - Patriot Signature 4GB (2x2GB) - Rs 800 Buy Patriot Signature 1333MHz DDR3 2GB RAM in Mumbai India
GPU - HD7770 - Rs 8110 PowerColor HD7770 1GB GDDR5 128BIT
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 500GB - Rs 3400
SMPS -  CORSAIR SMPS-CX430 - Rs 2500
Cabinet -Cooler Master Elite - Rs 1800
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Keyboard/Mouse - Logitech - Rs 650
Display Philips 21.5 inch LED - 222EL2SB/00- Rs 7500 (Full HD LED)

Total - Rs 36935


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

That's better suggestion IMO with room for further improvements up to 40k. Like more RAM or better GPU or more storage. But OP is not willing to think below i5.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 5, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Intel i3 2120 - Rs 6900
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 4300
> RAM - Patriot Signature 4GB (2x2GB) - Rs 800 Buy Patriot Signature 1333MHz DDR3 2GB RAM in Mumbai India
> GPU - HD7770 - Rs 8110 PowerColor HD7770 1GB GDDR5 128BIT
> ...


its the best in this budget grab them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2012)

Ya the powercolor 7770 is absolute value for money. Op should grab that eyes closed. I had no idea that it was this cheap. Must buy for the price.
I too would have mentioned the i3 as its more than enough for op's usage. Besides, the gigabyte board deserves special mention coz it has four dimm slots opposed to two in the asrock.
Both have 2 pci-e slots and xfire is possible in x16-x4 mode.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

@OP, if you don't know anything about overclocking then there is no point of going with 2500k +z68/z77 based setup.
But I5-2320 or I5-2400 and couple it with H67/H77 chipset and be happy.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 6, 2012)

ok *d6bmg* one more quary..
i want to choose the best speedy processor..
as my budget i choose corei5 over corei7...
so i searched that core i5-2500k is most successive..

so plz clear just one thing...
as u suggest other model I5-2320 or I5-2400 are the best for my gaming purpose..?
is these model are best selling and successive among all other corei5 model...
(i will not do overlocking)
just suggest me best buy corei5 model..
because i cant see difference among all model..



vickybat said:


> ^^ Since your requirement is gaming, you should focus on the gpu more and buy a good enough cpu for the purpose.
> 
> Have a look at the suggestion below:
> 
> ...



i like your precious suggestion..*vickybat* thanks..
yes its look perfect..
but as the all said that Intel is the best over AMD.. thats why i chose Intel..
i know that AMD bulldozer with 8core is cheeper than Intel corei5-i7,,
but i thought intel will be most reliable for using 5years or more..

( i may be wrong.. because i dont have much awareness abt microprocessor )


----------



## acewin (Oct 6, 2012)

i5 2310 and 2400 are similarly priced.
and you also get B75 board from gigabyte

gigabyte board has 4 DIMM slot and supports 32 GB RAM against 16GB in AsRock
*www.flipkart.com/motherboards/comp...MPBZZBUTZDH,MBDDCPWRGG6FGW5F,MBDDCPWRUXHAVEYB


----------



## sunnyneo (Oct 7, 2012)

KRISHI101 said:


> ok i will extend my budget to 40k..
> 
> Core i5 2500K - 12,500
> Motherboard     ASRock Z77 Extreme4       10,500
> ...



hello frnd.ur rgt bro go for i5 2500k bcoz its a best intel based cpu.here is mine opnion for u



Processor - Intel Core i5-2500k - ---------------------------> 12.4k
Mobo -intel dh67va(4memory slots 32gb expandable)--------->  3.5k
Ram - Corsair value select 8gb kit -(4*2gb)------------------> 2.3k
Hdd - WD blue/Seagate Barracuda (sata 6) ------------------> 3.9k
Cabby - cooler mastr --------------------------------------->1.8k
Gpu -Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5----------------->7.4k
Psu -Corsair VS450 - ---------------------------------------> 2.5k
Monitor AOC------------------------------------------------> 5k
mislaneous-------------------------------------------------->1k
Total - 40k  
                 here you r with ur dream system any modifications welcomed........


----------



## AshutoshM (Oct 7, 2012)

acewin said:


> i5 2310 and 2400 are similarly priced.
> and you also get B75 board from gigabyte
> 
> gigabyte board has 4 DIMM slot and supports 32 GB RAM against 16GB in AsRock
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard vs Intel DB75EN Motherboard vs ASRock B75M-GL Motherboard vs ASRock B75 M Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com



I can't understand that why would OP need that much of RAM? 2 slots will do the job. I suggest OP to first decide whether he needs 4GB RAM total or wants to upgrade it to more in the future.
If 4GB is the only requirement, then go with 2X2GB dual channel config, but if he plans to upgrade it to say 8GB (which I think would me more than enough seeing the OP's requirements, then go with 1X4GB single channel config).

Also, I suggest OP to do some Googling about advantages of dual channel config over single channel.

Now, coming over to the CPU and the GPU:

If wanna do descent gaming and little editing go with a quad core something like i5-2400 and a nice card like HD 7770 or HD 7750 or if you just wanna play all the latest games on a resolution like 1920 X 1080p and medium-high settings, then go with a lower end CPU like i3-2120 and a mid-high end GPU like HD 6870 (i3 since your budget is limited).

i3 could be just fine for all of your games, but 2 extra cores like in i5-2400 will make you future proof but if your budget is limited, then you can also go with an i3 and GPU like HD 7770/7750.

For motherboard, go with the ASRock B75M-GL for any of the above config.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

Word of caution: Pairing I52320 or 2400 with B75 board isn't a good idea.


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 7, 2012)

WHY a 2500K? any quad core will suffice in that budget...
take a 2400+B75;disable turbo and be happy...


----------



## AshutoshM (Oct 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Word of caution: Pairing I52320 or 2400 with B75 board isn't a good idea.



B75 does not allow overclocking no matter if you have a locked or unlocked CPU AND since 2400 and 2320 are locked, you are fine. Go ahead and grab 2400+B75!

What acc. to you would be good to pair with 2400/2320 and why?



sumonpathak said:


> disable turbo and be happy...



Why disable it. B75 supports Turbo 2.0.


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 7, 2012)

^^the VRM's are not up to the mark for handling quad core turbo...


----------



## AshutoshM (Oct 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^the VRM's are not up to the mark for handling quad core turbo...



You are safe until you do not oc.
ASRock B75M-GL it has a 4+1 phase VRM design or probably a 3+1 which is not good for a quad core but will do just fine for a turbo boost and a little oc upto 107 BCLK.

Suggest some other alternative.


EDIT: ASRock B75M-GL has 3+1 phase design which is enough. Has anyone heard of Q77 chipset?


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 7, 2012)

i searched about OC..
and found that its a risky and shorten the life of devices..
also found that it violates the warranty of microprocessor..

then why people do overclocking..?
these corei5/i7 processors are so much high speed..

after knowing risk factors of OC,, i never want to do it..
becoz i dnt need it..
I like the normal speed of High speed processors and that will be enough 4 me..


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 8, 2012)

^^
1.then technically turbo also voids the warranty....
2.if you know what you are doing overclocking is as safe as anything.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 8, 2012)

People overclock for faster speed and today cpu n mobo are safe for overclocking and capable for high overclocking if you how much voltage you need to give. Don't talk nonsense if you don't know much about overclock.


----------



## AshutoshM (Oct 8, 2012)

@ OP: Go with what I've suggested in post #25. Only one thing I need to omit in that post is that better go with Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H priced same as the ASRock one. It has 5 VRM phases as compared to 4 in ASRock and rest specs are nearly the same plus you get good Gigabyte reliability. As the sumonpathak has mentioned, that ASRock's VRM is not sufficient for a turbo. I want to add to that: ASRock will do the job for a turbo but would have stability issues. So, better go with the Gigabyte model as it has 4+1 power phase which is good enough for a turbo plus many people across the globe are running their i5-2500k @ 4.9Ghz on 4+1 power phase with no issues at all. Read the Gigabyte review here: Gigabyte B75M-D3H Intel LGA 1155 Review | techPowerUp

Those guys strongly recommend this mobo!



kapilove77 said:


> People overclock for faster speed and today cpu n mobo are safe for overclocking and capable for high overclocking if you how much voltage you need to give. Don't talk nonsense if you don't know much about overclock.



Yeah modern CPUs especially the K series ones are extremely safe to overclock and the company itself supports it. Though overclocking definitely reduces the life since you are running the transistors faster than they were designed to be run at. This generates more heat. Hence, if you wanna enjoy the overclocking without harming the PC components or reducing their life, heat has to be eliminated. So, you are safe until you have good cooling solution. Better go with some good aftermarket cooling solutions if you are planning an overclock plus get a good mobo which can tolerate that overclock. So, it is not  only the CPU that is overclocked, the other components on the motherboard are overclocked as well.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 1, 2012)

i finally choose to go in Core i5 3rd generation..( becoz similar price with Corei5 2500k)

--> budget processor Corei5 3550 OR Corei5 3470  .. around 11k

--> MOBO = ASUS P8B75 - M OR Asrock-H77 PRO4 MVP.. around 6k

Now just give suggestion for best pair..
or any other best MoBo around 6k

--> i choose Asus mobo over Gigabyte becoz it has more features and plus LucidLogix Virtu MVP Technology but thier H77 boards are so costly.. thats why i also select Asrock H77 mobo becoz its Cheaper and has also many features..
( becoz my budget for MOBO is 6k)

(  i visited shop in my city he told me he can build this CPU under 25k with excluding Monitor, Dvd writer, keyboard/mouse,, becoz i will use my old things, just want to upgrade CPU..)

So please give guidance and suggest good pair over my choice...


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 2, 2012)

u choose 3550 over 2500K coz its priced similar ? :O


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

If you are not overclocking your PC  then the 3550 is great at base speeds but if you plan to clock then the 2500K is the way to go.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> If you are not overclocking your PC  then the 3550 is great at base speeds but if you plan to clock then the 2500K is the way to go.



thanks buddy..
i dont want to do overclock.. and thought that 3rd gen. have much more features..
now plz suggest good mobo to pair with it around 6k..
also look my given mobo model to pair with 3550...

i had searched for chipset and found on wikipedia that Z77, H77 and B75 are good featured chips for 3rd gen.. ( i will not mention x79 chip becoz is on sky high)


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

Stick with a good H77 based Motherboard as you are not going to overclock.  

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 6800
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 6300
ASRock H77 Pro4 - Rs 6500

If I were you , I would have bought the First one for Rs 6800.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 2, 2012)

i would suggest you to buy the gigabyte or the MSI one's cause ASrock has RMA issues (many times DOA too) , ASUS are not worth of the price (at least at lower prices) , so gigabyte and MSI are the way to goo so i would say buy the-------MSI ZH77A-G41 Motherboard cause it has every thing a mobo should have at this price point <WORTH IT !>price -----Rs.6200.. visit this 
MSI ZH77A-G41 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 2, 2012)

what is LucidLogix Virtu MVP technology..?
i cant find it in Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H/DS3H mobo...

i attracted toward Asus and Asrock becoz of this feature and other..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 3, 2012)

its is a technology which is use primarily to save energy . it helps the computer to switch to dedicated graphics card to inbuilt graphics card of the mobo automatically when not using graphics dedicated apps like games , softwares and others !!!! for this dont get ASrock there just crap, asus are not worth it for the price point when on budget gigabyte and MSI are the only options for good and quality mobo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so i would suggest get the MSI one which i suggested !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 3, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> its is a technology which is use primarily to save energy . it helps the computer to switch to dedicated graphics card to inbuilt graphics card of the mobo automatically when not using graphics dedicated apps like games , softwares and others !!!! for this dont get ASrock there just crap, asus are not worth it for the price point when on budget gigabyte and MSI are the only options for good and quality mobo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so i would suggest get the MSI one which i suggested !!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks for clear suggestion..
ok i searched gigabyte mobo..

and want to choose between.. ( these two models are looks more featured then other Gigabyte H77 model)
GA-H77-D3H-MVP
GA-H77-D3H

will choose MVP model becoz it has more feature..
suggestion is welcome if you have any other model..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 3, 2012)

i still recommend the MSI ZH77A-G41 cause msi has quality components but giga dont thats becus it is a local type of brand AFAIK it was started  first time in india (type of a indian brand )
so i lean towards msi but well yes giga is good its g1. snper is perfect but its my personal opinion ...........so ur wish !!!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 3, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i still recommend the MSI ZH77A-G41 cause msi has quality components but giga dont thats becus it is a local type of brand AFAIK it was started  first time in india (type of a indian brand )
> so i lean towards msi but well yes giga is good its g1. snper is perfect but its my personal opinion ...........so ur wish !!!!



errr....


----------



## Myth (Nov 3, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i still recommend the MSI ZH77A-G41 cause msi has quality components but giga dont thats becus it is a local type of brand AFAIK it was started  first time in india (type of a indian brand )
> so i lean towards msi but well yes giga is good its g1. snper is perfect but its my personal opinion ...........so ur wish !!!!



lol. Check this Gigabyte Technology - Wikipedia


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i still recommend the MSI ZH77A-G41 cause msi has quality components but giga dont thats becus it is a local type of brand AFAIK it was started  first time in india (type of a indian brand )
> so i lean towards msi but well yes giga is good its g1. snper is perfect but its my personal opinion ...........so ur wish !!!!


 Buddy, don't write about something which you're not aware of. Gigabyte is only tire 1 Company along with Asus. MSI and Asrock are still in Tire 2.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i still recommend the MSI ZH77A-G41 cause msi has quality components but giga dont thats becus *it is a local type of brand AFAIK it was started  first time in india (type of a indian brand )*
> so i lean towards msi but well yes giga is good its g1. snper is perfect but its my personal opinion ...........so ur wish !!!!



lol

Its funny really especially the bold part. Seriously you need to be aware of things before posting mate.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 4, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 6800

Do not confuse yourself  get it if its H77 at that budget.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 4, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 6800
> 
> Do not confuse yourself  get it if its H77 at that budget.



why DS3H model?
why not D3H / D3HMVP model?

i seen in specs that D3H / D3HMVP has more features plus in back panel there are more connection..

and one more thing..

i want to make dual channel RAM.. *( 4GB = 2GB+2GB, DDR3 - 1333MHz or 1600MHz )*
so which G-skill RipjawsX/Z RAM support the Gigabyte D3H/D3HMVP MOBO ?
i visited its website and searched but cant find..

there are RAM models for H77 DS3H,,
but none for H77 D3H/D3HMVP..

Does any RAM can support any MOBO?
so please also give knowledge abt it..

*i think CORSAIR is better..*
becoz on seeing their website, there are no such issues for supporting MOBO...
will choose Corsair Vengeance or Dominator..


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i still recommend the MSI ZH77A-G41 cause msi has quality components but giga dont thats becus it is a local type of brand AFAIK it was started  first time in india (type of a indian brand )
> so i lean towards msi but well yes giga is good its g1. snper is perfect but its my personal opinion ...........so ur wish !!!!



EPIC!!! 



KRISHI101 said:


> why DS3H model?
> why not D3H / D3HMVP model?
> 
> i seen in specs that D3H / D3HMVP has more features plus in back panel there are more connection..
> ...




No problem with GSkill RAMs unless they specifically mention about incompatibility. Just because a model no. is not mentioned doesn't mean its incompatible.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 4, 2012)

guys plz stop pointing out... everyone has free will to present their view,,
everyone has their different experience and opinion..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 4, 2012)

Gskill and Corsair both are good. They all serve a purpose at their respective price points. You wont go wrong with either.


----------

